# 9k rose gold filled material



## jungle_Dave (Dec 1, 2014)

Hi everyone,

Ive had a productive week buying hideous surplus jewelery, mostly 925 silver and random stones when I came across a lot of 9k rose gold filled chains. 153 grams a piece. The seller has no idea what the % is so I'll assume (dangerous) that its 1/50 9k.
It is labeled nickle and lead free, thats a +. By my math there should be a bit over 3g of 9k in each chain worst case.
He is asking about $20 (US) a chain and there new. 

My questions are:
can filled material be less then 1/50?
Is silver used in rose gold alloy? 
Buy the lot or run away ? :lol: 

If I do buy it,
Hoke stated that rolling the material is the preferred method but I see others here on the forum taking a different approach ie mechanical separation. Ive searched on the subject but am not coming up with much.

Could someone explain that better for me?
Thanks,

Dave


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Dec 1, 2014)

The first thing to keep in mind with gold filled jewelry is that all of the gold is in a thin layer on the outside, so when the items wears through normal use, the gold is the first thing to wear away. 

I don't know what the regulation are where you live. In the U.S. gold filled must be at least 1/20, though I've seen older pieces marked 1/30 GF. Beyond 1/20, in the U.S., it's Rolled Gold Plate. I used to work with some 1/100 12K RGP.

In Hoke's time, most gold filled started out as sheet. They've become much more creative in making GF jewelry over the years. In general, whatever you work with, the more surface area you create, the faster the acids can work. But doing this with GF can make the thin foil even thinner and it can break up more. I'd process it with patience.

Probably not much silver in rose gold. Mostly copper.

Dave


----------



## jungle_Dave (Dec 1, 2014)

Thanks Dave!

If it's 1/20th then Id be a fool not to buy. Its allegedly marked at gold filled (in english) but that can mean nothing.
Only way to find out is try.


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Dec 1, 2014)

Dave, be careful! I told you what the regulations are in the U.S.! That's probably not from the U.S., as there is no 9K here. More likely, it's European, and as I understand it, GF can be much lower than 1/20 there!

Dave


----------



## jungle_Dave (Dec 1, 2014)

FrugalRefiner said:


> Dave, be careful! I told you what the regulations are in the U.S.! That's probably not from the U.S., as there is no 9K here. More likely, it's European, and as I understand it, GF can be much lower than 1/20 there!
> 
> Dave



Thanks for the heads up Dave.

Makes me think a bit.
I was in doubt, no to continents have the same standard, could be stamped what ever, 90% of anyone out there would not know the difference. 
I'll buy 2.
Best case I have 15 grams of 9k ! ( probably not) worst case I paid money to learn a valuable lesson in gold recovery from GF material, much more likely.


----------



## necromancer (Dec 1, 2014)

heads up is right, be very careful buying "unknown gold" i have people trying to sell me things that look like they came out of a bubble gum machine.

made in china may mean gold content = 0%


----------



## jungle_Dave (Dec 3, 2014)

necromancer said:


> heads up is right, be very careful buying "unknown gold" i have people trying to sell me things that look like they came out of a bubble gum machine.
> 
> made in china may mean gold content = 0%



I hear that! The seller has a very good reputation but that also says nothing. After getting good advice here I bought 1 just to try. Gold scrap is a tough business especially here. I have much better luck with silver and gemstones as a general rule.
Been trading gems for years now but Im trying to learn gold refining. Ill keep hunting :lol:


----------



## user 12009 (Dec 9, 2014)

necromancer said:


> made in china may mean gold content = 0%


getting away from GF for a second. On the large amount of jewelry I just bought (another post) I have already found 4 long heavy chains marked 14K ITALY I don't even need to check them 

14K ITALY = CHINA


----------



## Shark (Dec 9, 2014)

14K-ITALY = FAKE

I bought two a while back, as fakes. I used one as a test, to see if they contained any gold, and found zero gold content. Those chains still sell around here fairly often for $5 to $6, as jewelry. I have a friend that sells vintage costume jewelry and I have watched people argue with her, and myself, about them being real gold. I still have one and use it as an example to show people as a fake.


----------

